# Ovarid alternative



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can anyone advise on a better pill to knock my queen off season. 
Seems that vets simply don't like this drug and won't stock it. If no alternative has anyone actually found it near Manchester area's thx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friends have found it doesn't actually take the cat out of call, but if given at the right time stops her coming into call.

I can't believe there isn't a vet somewhere in or near Manchester who will prescribe it for controlling calling, but you will have to have a consultation. They won't simply sell some to an anonymous voice on the phone.

An alternative is the acupressure method that I think SC has mentioned.


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh I know that a consultation is required, and cannot be given during call. I put it dwn wrong above maybe it should of said to prevent further seasons for limited time. 

I've phoned several vets now just to ask if stock it but sadly got the same answer each time.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that Ovarid is no longer being made


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that Ovarid is no longer being made


i've not heard this and i have 2 cats on this long term but for different reasons. my vet has never said anything to me about it not being made now


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I know breeders who use Ralovera, basically the pill form of a Depo shot and is made for human menopause treatment 

As said in another thread, I use acupressure on my girls, takes them off call for around 10 weeks and they're always in super condition (raw feeding helps too)


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

My own vet no longer stocks Ovarid at all and even if he did, he would refuse to prescribe it for the purpose we're talking about here. Several other vets local to me also no longer keep it.

Mention Ovarid to my vet and he turns blue in the face and rants on about diabetes and other side effects... not my words or necessarily my opinion, just those of my vet.

Last time I asked about Ovarid (and got a 10 minute lecture from him) he offered a Delvosteron injection as an alternative. Having gone that route several years ago with one of my queens I don't think I'd opt for it again.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Are vets still prescribing it for other uses? Have to say it's a few months since I got any from my vet but there wasn't a murmur of dissent when I asked.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checked and it is contra indicated for diabetic animals but nothing to suggest it's a cause of the condition.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

my two that have it both have miliary dermatits. this helps keep them relaxed and their skin stays nice and scab free. i'd never heard about it until my vet suggested it for the cats


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> Just checked and it is contra indicated for diabetic animals but nothing to suggest it's a cause of the condition.


Try telling that to my vet. The last time I used the word Ovarid in his presence he went on relentlessly about it being a cause of diabetes. I countered that I and many, many breeders I know had used Ovarid sensibly for many years without causing one of their cats, to the very best of my knowledge, to develop diabetes. His retort was "they're bloody lucky then". But at that point he just wanted to be right.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've found a paper but can't find how to give you the link as it's one of things that opens in a pdf. It appears long term use is implicated in diabetes but the figures don't support any suggestion that occasional users are 'bloody lucky' to avoid the problem.
_Cats treated with MA and other synthetic progestins sometimes develop diabetes mellitus that may or may not resolve after halting therapy. This has occurred at rates reportedly as high as 5% and 10% when cats are treated at higher doses (5 mg/cat daily for one to two weeks). European experience. *A large retrospective study examining thousands of cats treated with MA at low contraceptive doses over several years found the incidence of complications to be very rare.*_


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well thought I got it then, vets was willing to give px. But nowhere has online either GOSH


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> I've found a paper but can't find how to give you the link as it's one of things that opens in a pdf. It appears long term use is implicated in diabetes but the figures don't support any suggestion that occasional users are 'bloody lucky' to avoid the problem.
> _Cats treated with MA and other synthetic progestins sometimes develop diabetes mellitus that may or may not resolve after halting therapy. This has occurred at rates reportedly as high as 5% and 10% when cats are treated at higher doses (5 mg/cat daily for one to two weeks). European experience. *A large retrospective study examining thousands of cats treated with MA at low contraceptive doses over several years found the incidence of complications to be very rare.*_


Thank you for that. I'd never got around to looking, following my conversation with him. He's a lovely chap but has drama queen tendencies and likes to over egg the pudding. And this looks to be a prime example!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

What your vet said is interesting GSkinner since it's also an undisputed fact that long term use of steroids can cause diabetes but vets still continue to prescribe them far more frequently than Ovarid, I would have thought!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

havoc said:


> at low contraceptive doses over several years found the incidence of complications to be very rare.


Low doses seem to be the key words, as I think was mentioned in a past thread the prescribed amount is generally too much and a lower dose should be started with, 1/4 tablet is what I've been told and then move up if needed.

I don't know anyone who's used it long term, or as a preferred method.



Ianthi said:


> What your vet said is interesting GSkinner since it's also an undisputed fact that long term use of steroids can cause diabetes but vets still continue to prescribe them far more frequently than Ovarid, I would have thought!


Not a lot of vets see breeding cats though, so of course steroids would be prescribed more. Steroids can also be needed for quality of life, while a cat can just be spayed/mated and not need Ovarid.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Medroxyprogesterone is frequently used by breeders in Sweden with good results. Diabetes seems to be a very uncommon side effect but pyometra is a real risk... which of course continuos heats are. Long-term use can cause mammary tumors. I only use medroxyprogesterone during short periods and I never use it in order to stop an ungoing heat. When you start using it in the heat cycle is an important factor. If you start administrating it during the right period of the cycle the risk for side effects under short-term use is very low.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> Medroxyprogesterone is frequently used by breeders in Sweden with good results. Diabetes seems to be a very uncommon side effect but pyometra is a real risk... which of course continuos heats are. Long-term use can cause mammary tumors. I only use medroxyprogesterone during short periods and I never use it in order to stop an ungoing heat. When you start using it in the heat cycle is an important factor. If you start administrating it during the right period of the cycle the risk for side effects under short-term use is very low.


What part of the cycle would the right period be? Shortly before you think they are about to start calling?


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> What part of the cycle would the right period be? Shortly before you think they are about to start calling?


Yes, appr. 5 days before you expect the female to start calling.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> Yes, appr. 5 days before you expect the female to start calling.


If only they could put a Post-It on the fridge - 'going to start calling in 5 days'!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's why it's good to recognise the pre call behaviours. You keep the dosage lowest by getting at just the right time.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a cat who doesn't have any - nor does she have any call behaviours unless Max is around when she turns into a massive tart!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> I have a cat who doesn't have any - nor does she have any call behaviours unless Max is around when she turns into a massive tart!


She might change as she calls more, but most of mine don't show any signs. I have a neuter boy who could pick it up on two girls, but not the others.

And then there's the silent calling girl I've got who does nothing at all unless allowed to pee on my bed as her calling card - a post-it on the fridge would be nicer :lol:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah, the peeing on the bed. And people think breeding cats is such a sweet and fluffy hobby 

Those cats which don't exhibit pre call behaviours or yell the place down for days (and nights) on end aren't the ones which will also lose condition so presumably not really candidates for Ovarid anyway.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I have girls who yell hysterically 24/7 from 14 weeks of age, and would call every 7-10 days if allowed to


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I have a cat who doesn't have any - nor does she have any call behaviours unless Max is around when she turns into a massive tart!


In such situations you simply have to make a guesstimation. The most important thing is that you give the pill before she starts to call. You do not want to end the call with medroxyprogesterone due to the risk of side effects (when taking a girl off call with medroxyprogesterone you give her one pill a dag, 5 mg, until she stops calling... a huge dose), especially pyometra.

Once a female is on it you give 5 mg appr. once a week. Some might need 5 mg every 5th day or 5 mg every 10th day.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> In such situations you simply have to make a guesstimation. The most important thing is that you give the pill before she starts to call. You do not want to end the call with medroxyprogesterone due to the risk of side effects (when taking a girl off call with medroxyprogesterone you give her one pill a dag, 5 mg, until she stops calling... a huge dose), especially pyometra.
> 
> Once a female is on it you give 5 mg appr. once a week. Some might need 5 mg every 5th day or 5 mg every 10th day.


Think it's depends on the girl .... Lucky for me I know my girls pre call signs ... I give 1/4 1.25mg tab every three weeks and that keeps her off call .. I have never needed to give her it weekly , and too me that dose is far too high


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Think it's depends on the girl .... Lucky for me I know my girls pre call signs ... I give 1/4 1.25mg tab every three weeks and that keeps her off call .. I have never needed to give her it weekly , and too me that dose is far too high


I've never heard of a female that can be kept off heat on such a low dose. On the contrary most breeders I know seem to have to give them 5 mg every 5th-6th day in order to keep them off heat.

I have to give my queen 5 mg every 8th day or she'll start calling.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I find a quarter tablet every 2 or 3 weeks works, maybe half a tablet on the odd girl. It's a regime I've learned from other breeders so it isn't unusual.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

havoc said:


> I find a quarter tablet every 2 or 3 weeks works, maybe half a tablet on the odd girl. It's a regime I've learned from other breeders so it isn't unusual.


Are we talking Ovarid or medroxyprogesterone now? Different things.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> Are we talking Ovarid or medroxyprogesterone now? Different things.


Think we are talking ovarid ... What's the difference ?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Medroxyprogesterone seems another name for Ralovera, I just asked someone who uses it how often and she said 1/4-1/2 tab every 3 weeks or so


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Think we are talking ovarid ... What's the difference ?


The active substance in Ovarid is megestrol acetate which is a different substance than medroxyprogesterone acetate (sold under the names Perlutex and Promon at least in Sweden). They have similar effect on the body, they are both progesterone antagonists but they're not identical. Dosing and side-effects may therefor differ. I don't know quite how, megestrol acetate isn't used in cats here in Sweden. Don't ask me why.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We gave Wispa 3/4 tablet over a few days prior to her call and it stopped her call for just over a month. 
Like anything else if it is given wisely there shouldn't be a problem.


----------

